# 2 Hour Jobs



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

is there such a thing? 

Hypothetically speaking, if someone worked a second shift "real" job from 3 - 11:30, and wanted to supplement their income with occasional unlicensed, uninsured (don't take the bait) handyman work, in and out in two or three hours max - is there a market for such a beast, and how does one get the phone to ring for such a limited scope of work?

Morals, ethics, regulations and potential litigation aside, please remember this is strictly a hypothetical question and lectures regarding licensing and insurance will be unabashedly ignored.


----------



## Jdub2083 (Dec 18, 2011)

I think it could be done, but lining up 2 hour jobs everyday would be nearly impossible. I think it would have to be strictly handyman stuff, unless you tried to piece a job in for a month 2 hours at a time. I think the biggest factor would be travel / setup / cleanup, depending on the job of course. 

As far as getting the phone to ring, I think its a lot of the same things we use to draw business now. Word of mouth is huge for us, and I feel like that would be a huge part of your hypothetical business.


----------



## Acres (Feb 12, 2011)

> from 3 - 11:30


Two hours? what about the other 8 :thumbup:... Very easily accomplishable, I actually know many types of different workers/fields that accomplish this with this type of schedule.. It can make for a couple long days on occasion.. 3-11:30 is a perfect schedule to mow lawns :whistling


----------



## joeh20 (Jan 4, 2012)

I know a guy that does plumbing all day everyday, and as new work started to fall off, he started running ads in the swap and shop papers and left flyers at every real estate office in 3 towns and now he never get more than a 2 hour job, but has them all day. He used to only do new installs. But there are no new builds around here and 10 guys looking for one. He makes so much more on the in and out jobs than on the bid work he used to do he won't ever go back. He told me used to clear $200 a day sometimes and now he clears $200 an hour somedays. Somedays he has nothing to do, but his overall profit is such that a slack don't hurt as bad.


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

Yes it's doable. Stick to handyman type of work. Start doing the work for highly discounted rates for your friends and family and ask them to start spreading the word. Word of mouth is going to be your only marketing.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Dont you think your a little old for two jobs.... :laughing:


----------



## carolinahandyma (Jan 6, 2006)

I think there is always a market for someone to do small two hour jobs and setting up a side handyman business is simple to do.


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

But how do you pay for your license and insurance on a two hour job...

Oh nvm, this post got unabashedly ignored :laughing:


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Seems like that pretty well describes our local fire department:laughing:


----------



## Pearce Services (Nov 21, 2005)

It is certainly a workable idea. I would most be concerned about taking on the right types of projects. 

A simple regrout could reveal significant mold or water damage, same thing with windows, doors, etc. 

It would be hard to tell a customer that you will be back tomorrow to finish their shower area, or to close in their skylight because you need to go to work now.


----------



## oaks renovation (Jun 16, 2007)

Ever though about hanging blinds? Those go really quick. Also I know a guy that subs for The Container Store he makes about $500 bucks for 2-4 hrs of work hanging shelving in closets.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

Most of my jobs are under 300.00 and under 2 hours. The problem I would think you will have. Besides no Lic. Or Ins. Is you can basically only do 1 two hour job per day. For me that would equal about 200.00. by the time you pay fuel,advertising,ect. you aren't left with much.Fuel is the big thing There are alot of days I spend 100.00/a day in fuel.


----------



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

Smaller jobs can often be scheduled in on shorter days, eg. waiting for mud to dry, tiles to set, grouting, sub days, etc. 
I find that these quite often grow in scope when they find out about the other things you are capable of.
Or, when the time comes to do a sizable reno, you are the first one they call.:thumbup:


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

B.D.R. said:


> Smaller jobs can often be scheduled in on shorter days, eg. waiting for mud to dry, tiles to set, grouting, sub days, etc.
> I find that these quite often grow in scope when they find out about the other things you are capable of.
> Or, when the time comes to do a sizable reno, you are the first one they call.:thumbup:


uh, thanks, but this person hypothetically already works an eight hour shift elsewhere, from 3pm to 11:30pm, thus the title of the post "2 Hour Jobs". Probably the biggest concern here is _limiting_ the job to two or three hours.


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

I know a bunch of union guys who do this during week and go sat and sun. They just gang up and work side jobs. That's where most of the local work goes. They go in work for 20-25 hr cash. That's why I have to drive 1 hr to get work where upper class is and needs insured work.


----------



## J M J (Feb 2, 2012)

try contacting a small property managment company ..tell them what your looking for if your cheaper then the handyman they are useing now I bet they would shot you some work ...............Hypothetically speaking


----------



## Chasing Dreams (Oct 12, 2009)

Food for thought.....

When I first opened my doors it was for late afternoon and weekend small jobs. Much like your trying to do. I got licensed, bonded, and insured but wasn't ready to give up the day job. Word of mouth was my best friend. I attended the local real estate luncheons and passed out business cards. I would talk about my business to anyone that would listen. It didn't take long before I had to quit the day job....I couldn't keep up with the work.

Best of luck to you!:thumbsup:


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

summithomeinc,

*"There are alot of days I spend 100.00/a day in fuel."*

 How's that possible? Even if you got 10-12mpg and are averaging $3.50/gal, that's like 5 hours of driving. Man, I hope there's not too many of those... 

JMJ had a good idea... Your time to find the business and manage the schedule, not to mention any costs to do that have a value. The way I would approach a property management company, is if they keep you busy 2-3 days a week, it is $XX/hour, and if they give you more than 3 days, it's $XX/hour (a slightly better deal - 10-15% - but calculate your cost). That is PLUS materials and if you have to drive and pick up material, it is on their dime. Explain that the break you provide is consideration of not having to fill-up your schedule yourself. But if there is only 2-3 days, you have to fill the rest of the week. 

Realtors and HOA's (give listed on their website as THE local guy - I'd even consider giving them a couple of bucks if it has more than 50 homes in it) are also a good source.

Most HOA's want to save money. If they have a home that is not being kept-up, they backcharge the HO after sending out a notice about an infraction (lawn, power-washing, unkempt landscaping, painting, etc.) and it's not taken care of. The cost is then added to their dues. When doing work for anyone, cloverleaf the area with a post-card talking about small projects that others turn away. 

Banks - foreclosure update/upkeep, winterizing, etc...

Realtors - lock-changes for new homeowners, painting, interior clean-outs, etc...


Your biggest challenge is filling the schedule. That also requires management. A friend of mine, Tim, is a Handyman. He charges $50/hour. He tells people he's not really making $50/hour. By the time he pays insurance, gas, drive time and finds the business, he is making about half that, and THEN he has to pay taxes... But he won't budge on the $50/hour. He walks all the time and tells them he is here now, and if he has to come back he adds an hour (but is usually called back because most guys quote a job-price)...

He gets in and does a good job with that big 'ol smile and he keeps busy. He's told me some funny stories though... :laughing: :laughing:

Best of luck... 8^)


----------



## Rob1954 (Jun 22, 2010)

A big challenge you will have is keeping it to two-hour jobs. I started out that way, but if you do good work you gain customers trust, and they will want you to add on to their deck, or remodel their bathroom, or lay new hardwood in all of the bedrooms.

When you see the money to be made in those types of jobs, you may quit your other job and go at it full time like I did. It's hard to tell a customer you're just a small job specialist when they ask you to do the larger work without hesitating when you quote the price.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

KAP said:


> summithomeinc,
> 
> *"There are alot of days I spend 100.00/a day in fuel."*
> 
> ...


When I'm only running one van it's more like 85.00/ day. But yeah I average 2-3 hours a day driving. However you have a good point. I think I'll take some time to look at my service area. It's funny how the most obvious things need to be pointed out occasionally.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

summithomeinc,

*"When I'm only running one van it's more like 85.00/ day. But yeah I average 2-3 hours a day driving. However you have a good point. I think I'll take some time to look at my service area. It's funny how the most obvious things need to be pointed out occasionally."*

Based on those numbers (using the higher 3 hours driving time at $3.50/gal)... you're averaging 7mpg... time for a new van... if you have to finance it, you could probably pay for it (or most of it) with the savings in fuel... :thumbup:

With that many miles... good at tax time though... :clap:


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

KAP said:


> summithomeinc,
> 
> *"When I'm only running one van it's more like 85.00/ day. But yeah I average 2-3 hours a day driving. However you have a good point. I think I'll take some time to look at my service area. It's funny how the most obvious things need to be pointed out occasionally."*
> 
> ...


Yeah good for having anything I need on hand and good for advertising...Not so good on gas.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

I do mostly the 2 hours jobs. The best thing for me I when I got in with a real estate company. I was lucky and was able to do some work at their office that was great because all of the Realtors got to see my face and my work. Spend a lot of time just talking with realtors. 

The one thing I would warn you of is people adding things on. An example is you show up to install a door and tell then it will be $xx. Then the see your work and they remember I have this tap I want installed and they think because you are their for $xx that the tap will be covered by that cost. 
Depending on where you are setting up a work area is key. Otherwise you will spend all day driving around and not make any money.


----------



## jimmys (May 1, 2009)

When you should be standing around all day writing Change Orders...
Jim


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

Just wanted to get this post back on track... 

We are talking about a hypothetical situation in which a contractor, who has been in business for more than a decade, takes a second shift "real" job and is looking to supplement his income with contracting two hours per day. 

Admittedly the biggest problem is limiting those jobs to two or three hours. Perhaps he could turn the larger jobs over to contractor friends with hopes of reciprocation?

So what are those jobs - hanging blinds, changing door hardware, installing gutter inserts...?

I appreciate all the posts, even the ones offering encouraging advice about all the money to be made :whistling; I'm just trying to get my mind wrapped around this.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

davitk said:


> Just wanted to get this post back on track...
> 
> We are talking about a hypothetical situation in which a contractor, who has been in business for more than a decade, takes a second shift "real" job and is looking to supplement his income with contracting two hours per day.
> 
> ...


Seriously most of my jobs are 2 hrs or less..Roof repair,broken window replacement,drywall repair, un jam garbage disposal. replace faucets,tree removal,gutter cleaning, pressure washing, trim repair,tile repair, etc...You can repair alot in 2 hours. And get a vehicle that gets good gas mileage.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm not 100% clear on your situation. But I'll assume you are already working a 40 hr. week and want to earn extra income. 

If you have almost any space, I'd start making small items that you could either sell at flea markets, the local craft stores, etc.

There are hundreds of things you can make. Which ones depends on your level of skills, available equipment, etc.

The advantage of this of course is you set your own hours, work at home, etc.

Disadvantages are there are no quarantees the stuff will sell. But if you want to try it, do some research and decide what you think will sell in your area.

I'm actually just getting started in doing this myself. I want to establish something I can do after I retire. For now it will be just in my spare time, but later perhaps a few days a week.


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

katoman said:


> I'm not 100% clear on your situation.


I'm not either. :laughing: There are a couple of details that will shake out in the next week, so I am picking your brains to make up for the slack in mine.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

katoman said:


> I'm not 100% clear on your situation. But I'll assume you are already working a 40 hr. week and want to earn extra income.
> 
> If you have almost any space, I'd start making small items that you could either sell at flea markets, the local craft stores, etc.
> 
> ...


Around here birdhouses sell ...of course everyone is making them it seems..


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

My girlfriend's grandfather used to put together furniture for older people or people who just didn't want to do it. Go to some furniture stores with some business cards and see if they would kick some business your way. I would think that's a good way to keep the jobs around 2-3 hours.


----------



## ranteso (Nov 11, 2010)

Davitk,

Look into contacting interior designers in your area. They always need lots of stuff done for clients but on a smaller scale. Whether it's hanging curtains, assembling furniture, moving furniture, installing some molding, the tasks vary and are endless.


----------



## CaptRandy (Feb 9, 2012)

Definitely doable, but without insurance and license not smart. I can wash outside of a 2 story house in under 2 hours and prices range from $300 to $575. Time of travel can be cumbersome as traffic is a bear in some areas. Of course power washing is what I do for a living.


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

I definitely think it's doable. I think a good niche for this type of thing is with middle aged single women. I don't do side work anymore, but I fell into a network of women who just needed simple things done.

I was upfront that I worked full time and that I wasn't interested in anything more than a two day project (Saturday/Sunday). My phone was ringing all the time, and they all asked if they could recommend me to their friends.

A lot of these women's problem was finding a contractor that was willing to do small jobs. It wasn't that they weren't willing to go through a legit company, but they were being ignored. Either the contractor wanted to up sell to a larger project or they were too busy. 

I don't mean to sound sexist, but many women don't know how to deal with installing a toilet, appliances, doors, fix gutters etc....I never did anything I was uncomfortable with. I would recommend fellas I know who were looking for a little extra cash or, I would direct them to who I felt was the best company.... 

I think they appreciated having someone to trust to help them through the process. If I would have pursued the work I could have been as busy as I wanted.


----------

